# It all starts with a Screenplay



## Rivercoon (Nov 16, 2019)

Here is a complete screenplay for a live action film featuring an anthropomorphic feline who winds up in our world and falls in love with a human.  
www.furaffinity.net: TRAVELING MUSIC - The Screenplay by Rivercoon
Also a bit about how the production has gotten to it's current state of development.

"An idealistic student returns a lost humanoid cat to her parallel Earth but when the gateway closes he is left battling amorous advances and hardened skeptics at college while finding a way to reunite with the feline he now loves."


----------

